

Pittsburgh Hacker News meetup: Church Brew Works, 8PM, Monday 7/18 - rms
http://www.yelp.com/biz/church-brew-works-and-restaurant-pittsburgh

======
rms
Previous thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1514430>

------
dougb
I think you mean monday 7/19. I'll be there.

